# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng & cafe Pan Swel TAW - Nhà hàng ở Myanmar

## Meoluoi9x

Nhà hàng & cafe Pan Swel TAW chuyên phục vụ các món ăn truyền thống Myanmar . Nhà hàng thoáng mát sạch sẽ . Các món ăn ở đây rất đa dạng cùng nhiều loại đồ uống khách nhau để thực khách tha hồ mà chọn lựa.

Khi tới đây các bạn sẽ được nhân viên phục vụ giới thiệu về những món ăn của nhà hàng . Ngoài ra nhà hàng còn có một quán Cafe để các bạn có thể trò chuyện sau bữa ăn. Nhà hàng & cafe Pan Swel TAW sẽ là nơi mà bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến thăm Yangon Myanmar.




> *Nhà hàng & cafe Pan Swel TAW 
> 
> Đại chỉ: 228 số, Ahlone Road, Ahlone Township, Yangon, Myanmar*




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Yangon ) - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 13.500.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Yangon ) - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 13.500.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Myanmar* - *tour du lich Myanmar*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Myanmar* - *du lich Myanmar*

----------


## thientai206

sao hok post mí cái ảnh lên nhỉ ??

----------


## dung89

Có hình ảnh mới hấp dẫn

----------

